# New Programming tier from D*-only $7,500 yr.



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

For those who want it all....only 7,500 a yr...hurry before the intro price goes
to $10,000 yr........
http://titanium.directv.com/


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

No one is going to go for this package at that price unless every channel is in HD and the DVR is more reliable than the current HR10-250 HD DVR and far faster and less buggy than an HD version of the R15. DirecTV needs to realize that this is a pipe dream.  I'm starting to think that old Rupey has a few blown lightbulbs upstairs.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Is it April 1st again?

For that price they had better include a personal midnite booty-call visit from Eva Longoria after every episode of "...Housewives".


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Another great offer from DirecTV. That is laughable.. BTW, its a real domain registered with DirecTV.

Registrant:
DIRECTV, Inc.
2230 E. Imperial Highway
El Segundo, CA 90245
US

Domain Name: DIRECTV.COM

Administrative Contact:
DIRECTV, Inc. [email protected]
2230 E. Imperial Highway
El Segundo, CA 90245
US
+1.3109645000 fax: +1.3109641093

Technical Contact:
DIRECTV, Inc. [email protected]
2230 E. Imperial Highway
El Segundo, CA 90245
US
+1.3109641577 fax: +1.3109641093

Record expires on 23-Mar-2007.
Record created on 22-Mar-1995.
Database last updated on 16-Jun-2006 21:20:57 EDT.

Domain servers in listed order:

DENDNS01.DIRECTV.COM 65.194.186.124
DENDNS02.DIRECTV.COM 209.37.214.243
ESDNS01.DIRECTV.COM 147.21.23.9
ESDNS02.DIRECTV.COM 147.21.23.10


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> Is it April 1st again?
> 
> For that price they had better include a personal midnite booty-call visit from Eva Longoria after every episode of "...Housewives".


I'll take that, but personally I'd almost prefer they sent Terry Hatcher instead. Heck, they could send Tanya Meme and I'd be happy. My wife might not like it much though and of course, I'd need her permissiion for that sort of thing. Actually after second though, I'm better off with the way things are thank you anyway DirecTV.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=302102&highlight=titanium


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Every channel. Yeah right .THey won't give you networks if you don't qualify.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

The person who came up with this is probably a new VP.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

HomieG said:


> The person who came up with this is probably a new VP.


------
Must be the same one who thought up SuperFan!!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

BillyT2002 said:


> the DVR is more reliable than the current HR10-250 HD DVR


What is so unreliable about the HR10-250?


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Nothing is unreliable about the HR10-250 (well - except the speed) - that was part of my point.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

MarcusInMD said:


> BTW, its a real domain registered with DirecTV.


Wow, directv.com is registered to DirecTV? What a shock.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

I doubt that this is a "serious" promotion by D*. It may be a legal way to set a "value"
to it's total programming "worth", so as not to deal with the $1,000 fines to signal
pirates, and thus making more worth their time in court.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Well, it's really not that far fetched IMO. It's only $625 per month. For sports fanatics etc. I could actually see quite a few people getting it.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

moonman said:


> I doubt that this is a "serious" promotion by D*. It may be a legal way to set a "value"
> to it's total programming "worth", so as not to deal with the $1,000 fines to signal
> pirates, and thus making more worth their time in court.


Huh? Maybe, but I don't see why it's not serious.

Total Choice Premie= $1199.88/year ($99.99 * 12)
NFL Sunday Ticket- $328/Year ($229 + $99 for superfan)

So for about $500 more a month you get Center ICE, MLB, NCAA, soccer, ALL of the porn channels, ALL Of the PPV channels...

Granted it would only be people that are loaded and just want EVERYTHING...


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Yeah if they sell this to 1000 sports guys, celebs, or just rich people: that is 7.5 million. 
Why not try I guess?


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> Huh? Maybe, but I don't see why it's not serious.
> QUOTE]
> ------------------
> I'm sure D* expects to catch a few fish with this, however I believe it's more
> ...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

MarcusInMD said:


> Another great offer from DirecTV. That is laughable.. BTW, its a real domain registered with DirecTV.
> 
> Registrant:
> DIRECTV, Inc.
> ...


Oh really? DirecTV actually owns the domain name DirecTV.com? Thanks for verifying that one for us!


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I wonder if it comes with the Protection Plan or a resident tech...

Do they furnish 10 HR10's to start with wide open access cards so you don't have to go thru the motions of purchasing a PPV?

If you watch a lot of porn at $10.99 a pop, this could pay off.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

no protection plan

the tier has it's own VIP support group, and all service calls/replacements are free of charge.

Not only that, but all service calls are same day, no matter what, as long as you report the problem before noon your time. If you report it in the afternoon, they'll get someone there the next day no matter what.


----------



## Smthkd (May 23, 2005)

Mark Lopez said:


> Well, it's really not that far fetched IMO. It's only $625 per month. For sports fanatics etc. I could actually see quite a few people getting it.


What!! Are you kidding! Who's going to get this? Bill Gates, Movie stars and Pro Atheletes maybe but not your average Joe. Plus, you cant pay per month. This is a one time annual fee!


----------



## Juppers (Jan 26, 2001)

Didn't you read their last annual statement? They only want clients that have LOTS of money. A package like this should have been expected.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Smthkd said:


> What!! Are you kidding! Who's going to get this? Bill Gates, Movie stars and Pro Atheletes maybe but not your average Joe. Plus, you cant pay per month. This is a one time annual fee!


It is less than a car payment.

I drive a 1996 Chevy Tahoe that has 180,000 miles on it. I hate paying for cars so I drive a car until it is dead. I'd rather pay $625 a month for something like this than $625 a month for a car. Of course, I don't want to pay $625 a month for this either, but given the choice between a new car and this package for the same price? I'd take this package.


----------



## Smthkd (May 23, 2005)

SpankyInChicago said:


> It is less than a car payment.
> 
> I drive a 1996 Chevy Tahoe that has 180,000 miles on it. I hate paying for cars so I drive a car until it is dead. I'd rather pay $625 a month for something like this than $625 a month for a car. Of course, I don't want to pay $625 a month for this either, but given the choice between a new car and this package for the same price? I'd take this package.


But thats the POINT! You CAN"T pay per month. You have to pay all $7500 up front!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

SpankyInChicago said:


> It is less than a car payment.
> 
> I drive a 1996 Chevy Tahoe that has 180,000 miles on it. I hate paying for cars so I drive a car until it is dead. I'd rather pay $625 a month for something like this than $625 a month for a car. Of course, I don't want to pay $625 a month for this either, but given the choice between a new car and this package for the same price? I'd take this package.


I gotta tell you you can get a car for a LOT less than $625 a month....

My Forester is only $400 a month, and if you get a Yaris or something your talking more like $250-$300 for a BRAND NEW Car..


----------



## LonghornXP2005 (Feb 18, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> I gotta tell you you can get a car for a LOT less than $625 a month....
> 
> My Forester is only $400 a month, and if you get a Yaris or something your talking more like $250-$300 for a BRAND NEW Car..


And after five years you stop paying for it and most likely it will still work for another five+ years.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Smthkd said:


> But thats the POINT! You CAN"T pay per month. You have to pay all $7500 up front!


I dunno. Don't most people put like 20% down on a car? $35,000 car = $7,000 down payment. Doesn't seem that different to me.

I am not made of money and if I had a real interest in this package I could swing $7500 cash. I suppose if people really wanted it they could put the $7500 on Amex, get the points, and then pay it off over 12 months.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> I gotta tell you you can get a car for a LOT less than $625 a month....
> 
> My Forester is only $400 a month, and if you get a Yaris or something your talking more like $250-$300 for a BRAND NEW Car..


I thought most new cars were like $35,000+? I swear I read someplace that teh average new price on a car just crossed the $30,000 mark. The 'base price' on the replacement for my Tahoe is $37,790. Add some options, take away the discount off list, add taxes, and you probably end back up in the $38k range.

$38k / 60 = $633 a month with 0% financing.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

LonghornXP2005 said:


> And after five years you stop paying for it and most likely it will still work for another five+ years.


Not saying I would buy it, but the affordability of it is not outside the range that many, many middle class Americans can afford. Should they choose to spend their money on such a thing. I guess my only point is that I, personally, would rather spend $625 a month on this package than on a car payment. Not that I would actually do either.


----------



## LonghornXP2005 (Feb 18, 2005)

SpankyInChicago said:


> Not saying I would buy it, but the affordability of it is not outside the range that many, many middle class Americans can afford. Should they choose to spend their money on such a thing. I guess my only point is that I, personally, would rather spend $625 a month on this package than on a car payment. Not that I would actually do either.


I would rather put that 600/month towards the mortgage payment of a bigger house.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

LonghornXP2005 said:


> I would rather put that 600/month towards the mortgage payment of a bigger house.


you'll need the bigger house to put all those 10 DVRs somewhere...it never ends! 

what is the concierge service anyway?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Anubys said:


> you'll need the bigger house to put all those 10 DVRs somewhere...it never ends!
> 
> what is the concierge service anyway?


I'm guessing but it's probably this.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

LonghornXP2005 said:


> I would rather put that 600/month towards the mortgage payment of a bigger house.


It is all about priorities and what is important to you. My wife and I live together in a 3400 sq ft house. We don't need more space.

I was just trying to get across the point that the price isn't that "other worldly" that the package can only be reserved for the richest of Americans.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

There are people out there who think nothing of paying $500 for a pair of shoes, wear them once and then put them in the back of a closet somewhere and not even blink. This is the type of person the package is aimed at, not the likes of us "normal" people.

Why shouldn't D* offer a package for them? They probably have had something like this for years and this is the first time it's been advertised/noticed. There are many celebs, sports stars, company bosses and even just plain rich people who would probably jump at this opportunity.

Whilst I can't even afford TD+, I certainly see the value in offering something like this and would expect it to be well subscribed.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

The offical D* announcement...............
http://phoenix.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=874341&highlight=


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

What the heck is this:

"24-hour concierge customer service" 

Is there a concierge outside my door that will go get anything I want....just like when I'm staying in a hotel???? "Hey, Concierge....can you go get us a case of beer???" Hey, if that's the case, the $7500 might be worth it!


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

See Post #20..it is right on............


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

The other thread talks about al the same issues. Surely there are enough pro athletes that already pay something close to this that just want everything on all the time on every TV with no hassle. This gives them that. No calling to set up each package.

Plus, lots of non athletes live in houses that cost 2 million, $5 million or more and own 3 or 4 cars that cost 75k and up. Surely some of those people will bite at $7500 per year?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Smthkd said:


> What!! Are you kidding! Who's going to get this? Bill Gates, Movie stars and Pro Atheletes maybe but not your average Joe. Plus, you cant pay per month. This is a one time annual fee!


Hmmm... A pack of smokes goes for what like $3 or so? So a 2 pack a day person would be spending about $180 per month for that. Or Starbucks at $3.75 a pop for $112 per month. The list could go on and on. So $600 per month for unlimited TV is not that far fetched even for the 'average Joe'.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> Hmmm... A pack of smokes goes for what like $3 or so? So a 2 pack a day person would be spending about $180 per month for that. Or Starbucks at $3.75 a pop for $112 per month. The list could go on and on. So $600 per month for unlimited TV is not that far fetched even for the 'average Joe'.


Better get your application in right away since the news release states "TITANIUM will be limited to just several hundred subscriptions".


----------



## themoviebuff (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow, if I was stinking rich (like I won the lottery) I might consider this, but pretty much only then. Imagine how much MORE tv I would have to watch to feel like I was getting my moneys worth.

p.s. This is pretty much what people who were stealing D a few years ago got for free each month (minus the 10 DVRS of course).


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

TyroneShoes said:


> Is it April 1st again?
> 
> For that price they had better include a personal midnite booty-call visit from Eva Longoria after every episode of "...Housewives".


Send me Virginia with the big boobs from Hell's Kitchen and I'm in.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Jul 13, 2002)

Before I retired, my design work had me working 90% of the time on what are called "trophy homes". The last one was a 24,000 sq.ft. vacation home that eventually was to be a retirement "cottage" for the couple who owned it. Oil people from Houston.

Aside from the entertainment stuff in the house, they had a central courtyard, water feature and all, and a $125,000 projection system for HD that hit a 16x9 wall. Yes, 16 feet x 9 feet picture.

My wife and I [and 2 dogs] live in 1200 sq.ft. We're happy as all get out.


----------



## ScoHo (May 31, 2005)

themoviebuff said:


> p.s. This is pretty much what people who were stealing D a few years ago got for free each month (minus the 10 DVRS of course).


Actually, those people got even more than that...since they got every local channel from every market available. 

At least that's what I hear.

I don't know why people are getting their panties in a wad over this. I certainly don't have it in the budget, but I think it's a great idea (and actually thought of it years ago). Millionaire athletes and celebrities will be all over it.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Yes, I'm thinking this is just a legal ploy to counter signal theft since they are limiting to a few hundred subs. The ploy would be to place a value on this service and have a claim against the thieves. But I thought I read somewhere that the access cards were unhackable. 

And why otherwise would they limit the number of subs? The only thing I can think of is they have limited personnel for the concierge service.


----------



## pizzaboydoug (Jun 8, 2003)

One thought for this Titanium package is this...

Maybe they are going to GIVE AWAY a bunch of them as a promo for the new superman movie given that the announcement of the package is tied to the release of the movie.

So if they are going to give it away, why not name it and then advertise it...

I can see a promo like this:

"If you don't win the ..... 
You can buy it for only $7500 per year....
And for the rest of us, D* offers ..."

Just a thought.


----------

